# Slow or Fast Fermentation - what is your preference?



## Khubred (Sep 2, 2013)

We are doing our first harvest of wine next weekend, and have a question about the fermentation process. Some mentors have recommended going through the fermentation process quickly (1-2 weeks). Some have mentioned going through the cold storage for a couple days, and then allow the must to ferment slowly (around 60-70 degrees) lasting up to 3-4 weeks.

What is your preference? Pluses or minuses for each process?

Thanks in advance.

Kevin


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't have a preference, I let nature do its work! I've made the same wine with the same yeast and had different results in fermentation. Cheers!


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 2, 2013)

For me, the answer to slow or fast comes down to whites or reds. For my sites, I like to get them cold, say about 55 and the fermentation takes fairly long. For the big full reds, hotter is better. If I could convince my wife to help me get our 45 gallon fermenter outside I would do that. Outside temp is about 85 and it goes fast, or of primary usually 5 days.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 3, 2013)

Wine is art. Asking what fermentation rate to use is the same as asking what color an abstract painting should be. 

A cold fermentation will retain a lot of the "fruit" characteristics of the wine. If you compare a dry chardonny (fast fermentation) to, let's say, a German riesling (slow fermentation), you will see the obvious difference. 

Most let the level of tannins in the wine be the deciding factor when it comes to fermentation rate. Since most reds have high tannins, most reds are fermented hot. With whites, some have high tannins (like chardonnay) and are fermented hot, while most others (like riesling) have lower levels of tannin and are fermented cold. This is because the "fruit" flavor components do not marry well with higher levels of tannin (or so some think). 

Of course, this is just a matter of taste and there are examples out there that go against this "rule of thumb". The best advice I can give is to have a goal in mind, then go for it. You need to decide what kind of flavors you ar going for.

Note: Remember to research the temp tollerences of the yeast you are using. Too cold and you could end up with a stuck fermentation, too hot and you can "burn" your wine.


----------



## Khubred (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks JohnT - I should have predicated my post stating that I am trying to make robust reds - Merlot and Cab (home grown) - trying to get very full body....


----------



## JohnT (Sep 3, 2013)

Khubred said:


> Thanks JohnT - I should have predicated my post stating that I am trying to make robust reds - Merlot and Cab (home grown) - trying to get very full body....


 
So a fast/hot fermentation is the way you would want to go.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 3, 2013)

i only make wine based on the dragon blood recipe...If my ferment goes more then 9 days, i did something wrong.
since we are talking of this....

when a wine is fermented dry...thats it
does not matter how long it took to get there, it is finished 
so if the end result is both the same, then why is one way better then the other.....


----------



## corinth (Sep 4, 2013)

I am really new to wine making. I have bought a lot of stuff and tried to read as much as I can initially take but I was wondering what would be the range of temperature for the primary fermentation process for about 30 lbs of I believe "Corinth" grapes with seeds. The musk is about 81degrees right now after 24 hours of adding the yeast. I am pushing down the cap about 4 - 5 times a day. I cannot be sure of the type of grape since I moved into the house and the vines were going crazy with small very sweet almost dark purple grapes and look a lot like the Corinth seedless grapes you can buy in the store. Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I have tried to search the forums but am confused since there is a lot of info out there.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 4, 2013)

the temp of the must is based on the yeast..some yeast can make the temps go way up, while others just kinda stay with the ambient.
i have had temps get to 95 using a premier curvee yeast, 90 with pasteur red and 85 with a montrachet. depending also on fruit,acid, etc.
u didnt say what yeast are how many gallon of wine.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 4, 2013)

Khubred said:


> We are doing our first harvest of wine next weekend, and have a question about the fermentation process. Some mentors have recommended going through the fermentation process quickly (1-2 weeks). Some have mentioned going through the cold storage for a couple days, and then allow the must to ferment slowly (around 60-70 degrees) lasting up to 3-4 weeks.
> 
> What is your preference? Pluses or minuses for each process?
> 
> ...


 
Kevin, you are probably referring to cold maceration of red wine grapes here. That process is to crush the grapes and place them into cold storage for a period to delay the start of fermentation. In this way, you start with a richer must. However, if it were I, I would still ferment the reds in an ambient temperature of around 75 degrees F.

Many people prefer to ferment whites in the 60-70 degree F range.


----------



## Khubred (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks Rocky - I know he's going through the cold storage method before pitching the yeast, but now in its fourth day of the fermentation process, the must is still in a 60 degree room, the temp of fermentation is around 72 - and maintaining that throughout the process....

I've bought somewhat vigorous yeast, and plan on doing the hot fermentation with a post soak maceration after fermentation. Just curious if I could start the malolactic fermentation while the cap is in the must for an additional 10 day +/-??


----------



## corinth (Sep 5, 2013)

For some reason, my post did not show up so I will state it again.
I wasTOLD to use Cote de blanc for the Corinth grapes. My five gallon primary fermentation bucket is about 3/4 full and the temperature of the must is wavering about 81 Degrees.
thank you!


----------

